# You gotta see this....



## Homey (Apr 20, 2004)

These pictures where taken at the pond behind someone's house. 
Their neighbor saw a ball bouncing around kind of strange like and when 
he went to investigate, it was a flathead catfish with a child's 
basketball stuck in its mouth and the pictures tell the rest of the 
story. His wife did have to cut the ball in order to deflate the ball 
and release the catfish. 

Moral of story: Do not be a ball hog. :eek


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Well the good thing was that the fish lived!


----------



## 03zrider (May 17, 2004)

i guess i have been using the wrong bait.next time i go to walmart i will hit the toy section rather than the fishing isle


----------



## Stretch (Apr 5, 2004)

Just when you thought you had seen it all. Sure glad the fish is ok.....Stretch


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for sharing those pics, interesting.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Pretty cool pics,what the heck was that flat thinking he was eating


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Wow...
Glad I saw the pics cause thats hard to...


----------



## Chuck P. (Apr 8, 2004)

I need a pond like that.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

That's something you don't see everyday!  
hymmm how to get a big red dough ball to float?


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

Ok guys maybe I am just a little to skeptical but I have a hard time believing that fish got that ball stuck in his mouth? I am glad that the fella saved the fish but I am thinking the catfish had help getting that ball stuck in his mouth! Maybe someone caught it and then crammed the ball in there?
Thanks for posting the pictures, I agree that is something you do not see evryday!


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

I don't have a hard time believing it at all. In fact I am going to have to start using bigger baits.

Larry


----------

